

Customer success for startups - guynirpaz

Hi,<p>There&#x27;s going to be a special track for startups at the Customer Success Summit. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.customersuccesssummit.com<p>You can also use the follow discount code to register and get 20% off.<p>STARTUP
======
atoke
I am attending and am looking forward to the startup track.

~~~
guynirpaz
Great!

------
karlpawlewicz
nice, thanks for sharing!

~~~
karlpawlewicz
and are there any conferences like this in NYC?

~~~
guynirpaz
We'll follow up with regional events later in the year. If you can come - you
should, many folks will be there. In any case I encourage you to leave your
details so you'll get the information

~~~
karlpawlewicz
rodger that. i know some people in the olark SF office will be attending, but
i'll be finishing up in austin post-sxsw at that point.

